# Axanthic Browning in Royals



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Do all lines of Axanthic brown out with age?

If they all brown out with age which brown out the least?


----------



## Gbulldog (Apr 16, 2008)

I think they all brown out to some extent except for the black Axanthics i think, but they cost a lot more.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Have heard that the VPI Axanthics don't seem to brown out as much as some of the other lines do :whistling2:.


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Just asking as i am looking to buy a male in a few months time for some projects. So ideally want a line with as little browning as possible. 

Most pictures on breeder website are off younger snakes dont show adults.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeh tge vpi line is a much better one id go with that one if i was you


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

im not shore which browns out the least but i have a 09 vpi line axanthic
and he hasen't browned out to much hes not to far of when i got him


----------



## royal gecko (Nov 2, 2008)

In my opinion the TSK line keeps the colour better and the vpi has a tendency to brown slightly more. In both cases brownign will occur but as with pastels and so on it will depend on the individual. All axantics look better as babies to me


----------

